# Can I Bring This?



## Flower (May 17, 2017)

I've been searching around as of recently, but have yet to find a stable answer.

I'm thinking about choosing Amtrak to move from Boston to Seattle in July. The reason being is because I don't have a personal car to drive across the country, and I need to bring a few things that are prohibited on planes.

Anyways, I could do this via FedEx or UPS however I don't feel safe with their handling. Using Amtrak means I can have full control over my carry ons. I saw on the website that you can have 2 25lb personal bags, and 2 50lb Carry On bags. My main focus is my PC Desktop (I know, I know), and since I could find a way to store it in Carry On luggage that meets the 50lb criteria then it may work. The only concern I have is with Amtrak being okay or not with it.

If they tell me I'm fully responsible for it, then that is also fine. I will most likely have 2 personal bags with a laptop and personal items, 1 50lb carry on with my desktop, and another 50lb carry on with more accessories. I will also be using their Shipping Express method to get a full luggage of clothes out there.

I figured I'd try to get an answer online first, rather than making my way to the station. I also need to find all this out before purchasing a ticket and regretting a 3 day trip. If anyone of you could help more about this policy, that would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## KmH (May 17, 2017)

https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=Page&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1251621565025

"*Fragile and/or valuable items*, . . ., *electronic equipment*, . . . "

[SIZE=11.2px]Carry-on - Yes. Checked baggage - NO.[/SIZE]


----------



## caravanman (May 17, 2017)

I can only say that I have seen Amtrak baggage handlers compete to THROW bags into a throughway bus luggage bay with my own eyes. Not sure who won with the biggest throw. I would not trust any breakable/delicate items to Amtrak, or indeed most other carriers.

You should be fine to bring "delicate" stuff with you as carry on bags, I have never been questioned about contents. As long as you pack to within weight and size, and number of bags permitted, I don't see a problem...

Ed.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 17, 2017)

KmH said:


> https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=Page&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1251621565025
> 
> "*Fragile and/or valuable items*, . . ., *electronic equipment*, . . . "
> 
> [SIZE=11.2px]Carry-on - Yes. Checked baggage - NO.[/SIZE]



"At Amtrak your personal possessions are very important to us. That's why we only agree to transport valueless unbreakable trash on your behalf."


----------



## BCL (May 17, 2017)

Theoretically Amtrak allows electronic items onboard as carry on, but disavows any liability should it get damaged.

I recall there's also a rule that your passenger baggage allowance isn't supposed to be used for any kind of moving, although as a practical matter I'm not sure how they can prevent anyone from doing it. They have package delivery service that theoretically should be used if a passenger wishes to use Amtrak baggage as a moving service.

OK - I found that section:

https://www.amtrak.com/baggage-guidelines-booking

Items being transported for business or resident relocation are not allowed. Contents must be necessary for wear, use, comfort, or convenience of the passenger for the purpose of the trip.

Place anything in a moving box and that might lead to suspicion that you're using the baggage allowance for relocation. Besides that, there are maximum dimension for carry-on.


----------



## Flow-er (May 17, 2017)

These are the answers I like, thanks guys. Some concerns are less now, and I can get an idea of how to pack and what not. I have a little less than 3-4 days to think before purchasing my ticket, either way, I appreciate the help. Hopefully everything works out.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 17, 2017)

There was thread a couple years back from a lady who said her desktop computer was stolen out of her carry on luggage. Apparently Amtrak told her to take a hike when she complained. There have been several other complaints about stolen carryon items over the years, often leading to advice to insure your belongings against theft while on the train. The primary problem with checking electronics is that Amtrak refuses to (knowingly) accept them as checked baggage and also disavows any responsibility for them as carryon items. Interestingly Amtrak doesn't seem to care as much what you're shipping or why if you use their commercial freight service, even though it typically involves the same people and trains as any other luggage.


----------



## ehbowen (May 17, 2017)

caravanman said:


> I can only say that I have seen Amtrak baggage handlers compete to THROW bags into a throughway bus luggage bay with my own eyes. Not sure who won with the biggest throw. I would not trust any breakable/delicate items to Amtrak, or indeed most other carriers.
> 
> You should be fine to bring "delicate" stuff with you as carry on bags, I have never been questioned about contents. As long as you pack to within weight and size, and number of bags permitted, I don't see a problem...
> 
> Ed.


I used to work "behind the scenes" at a major airport. The airport guys must have been practicing for the Olympic team...hammer throw!


----------



## RSG (May 17, 2017)

Prohibitions aside, this might be the most practical way of transporting some items. UPS, for one, generally won't accept personal computers which are not in their original manufacturer-supplied boxes and may disallow any claims for those which become damaged in transit which are not. Even professional moving companies have a spotty record when it comes to safe transport of goods.

Do seek out insurance for your possessions if transporting them via common carrier. Standard trip/travel insurance probably won't apply, as most policies have exclusions for household or other items not incidental to travel. (Unless you can prove that you need your desktop computer at your destination _and_ can also show that your destination isn't permanent.) But almost anything can be insured for a price, so I'm sure there are policies out there which will cover the items while in transit.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 17, 2017)

If you are going Amtrak, in a Sleeper, the Bedroom costs a lot more, but has more room for your carry on bags. Boston to Chicago is LSL, single level cars that do not have luggage storage for passengers. Chicago to Seattle is the EB, Superliner bi-level cars that have limited space in the baggage racks near the door, first come first serve. In the coaches there is an over head rack for some carry on bags.


----------



## Palmetto (May 18, 2017)

A minor correction to the above: single level sleepers between Boston and Chicago, in fact, do have luggage storage, but it's limited to the roomette or bedroom accommodation itself, above the door. There are two seats in a roommette, so during the day, you can store "stuff" on it, while at night, it would go under the bed, if it's small enough. On the train to Seattle, bi-level sleeping cars have that, plus a dedicated storage area for large bags on the lower level, as Lonestar mentioned. Just drop the large bag there at the beginning of your trip, and pick it up upon arrival. And as Lonestar also pointed out, the bedroom accommodation is larger than the roomette in both single and bi-level types of cars.


----------



## me_little_me (May 29, 2017)

Palmetto said:


> A minor correction to the above: single level sleepers between Boston and Chicago, in fact, do have luggage storage, but it's limited to the roomette or bedroom accommodation itself, above the door. There are two seats in a roommette, so during the day, you can store "stuff" on it, while at night, it would go under the bed, if it's small enough. On the train to Seattle, bi-level sleeping cars have that, plus a dedicated storage area for large bags on the lower level, as Lonestar mentioned. Just drop the large bag there at the beginning of your trip, and pick it up upon arrival. And as Lonestar also pointed out, the bedroom accommodation is larger than the roomette in both single and bi-level types of cars.


For solo travelers in a roomette, the upper bunk can be lowered and bags can be put on it. I have often lowered the upper bunk, put a bag on it along with my carefully laid out things for the AM, then pushed it back up. In the AM, I can grab what I need without trying to find the stuff while still half asleep.


----------



## Ryan (May 29, 2017)

That works a lot better in a Viewliner, where the bed remains horizontal.

On a Superliner, everything is likely to fall against the wall as the bed rotates to the vertical.


----------



## Palmetto (May 30, 2017)

me_little_me said:


> Palmetto said:
> 
> 
> > A minor correction to the above: single level sleepers between Boston and Chicago, in fact, do have luggage storage, but it's limited to the roomette or bedroom accommodation itself, above the door. There are two seats in a roommette, so during the day, you can store "stuff" on it, while at night, it would go under the bed, if it's small enough. On the train to Seattle, bi-level sleeping cars have that, plus a dedicated storage area for large bags on the lower level, as Lonestar mentioned. Just drop the large bag there at the beginning of your trip, and pick it up upon arrival. And as Lonestar also pointed out, the bedroom accommodation is larger than the roomette in both single and bi-level types of cars.
> ...


Yes, I forgot about that. And several folks on here like to do that.


----------

